# Lumpy Legged Pigeon Hopping On One Foot



## BabbaYagga (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey everybody, 
I have a pigeon problem. Here's the details: 
About 3 days I ago I noticed one of my pigeons was limping. The next day, she was hopping on one foot, standing out in the cold all fluffled up and the other pigeons were pecking her. So I brought her in the house where its warm. I found a small, soft pea-sized lump on the side her upper leg under the feathers. When I touch her leg and the lump, it dosent seem to cause her any pain, but she wont walk on it. This mornining, I checked her again and the lump is starting to turn dark grey under the skin and it feels like its starting to harden. She still hops on one foot. Other than the lump, she seems fine, bright-eyed and shes eating and drinking normal. 

Anyone know what this is and what I should do about it?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Pigeons do get things like cysts, boils and such... but they can also get Pigeon Pox. It is a viral infection which causes lumps on (usually) unfeathered or less feathered parts, like feet, legs and around beak amongst other things.

I'd definitely recommend you take the bird to an avian vet for diagnosis and, in the meantime, continue to keep her isolated.

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Is this a lesion on or under the skin or a break/trauma on her leg bone? Sounds like there may be trauma and may be sprain or break type injury.

Can you take a picture of it? 

Do you have an avian vet you can take her to, or rehabber, as that would be my recommendation?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Go and check these drawings and compare where the bump is to the skeleton. See if it's on a joint and then describe the location based on the names of the bones. It may be an arthritic paratyphoid but that depends on the location:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11114

Pidgey


----------



## BabbaYagga (Jun 24, 2005)

I wasnt able to get a picture of it, sorry. But I was able to get a better look at it and it does look a lot like a broken bone, or maybe a cyst? The lump is not on the joint, its above the ankle joint on the front of the leg. There is also pus. I do not know of any avian vets in my area.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

BabbaYagga said:


> I wasnt able to get a picture of it, sorry. But I was able to get a better look at it and it does look a lot like a broken bone, or maybe a cyst? The lump is not on the joint, its above the ankle joint on the front of the leg. There is also pus. I do not know of any avian vets in my area.


Where in Northern CA?

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

For now you could dab it w/a diluted solution of 1-10 parts hydrogen peroxide/water being careful not to wet the areas around the swelling and weeping. Have you actually felt the bone to see if it feels broken?

fp


----------



## BabbaYagga (Jun 24, 2005)

I live near Sacramento. Know of any bird vets? It is really hard to tell if the bone is broken or not, I am not very experienced with these kind of things. It feels soft and lumpy. And, (contrary to what I said before), now that I have been touching it and feeling her leg more, the pigeon seems agitated. Maybe I should leave her alone for a while.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

This sounds very much like an abscess that has to be excised. While you seek an avian vet, can you soak the leg in tepid, warm water for 20 minutes three times a day? This will help get a lot of pus out. Let's hope the abscess hasn't gone down to the bone. The bird not only needs this 'abscess' looked at by a vet but will need antibiotics to stop the infection. Do you have any antibiotics at home. If yes, what do you have? 
Even if there is something else going on, whatever it is, has caused an infection so that has to be dealt with. You have to act quickly as sepsis is always a possibility. This poor bird must be in a lot of pain.


----------



## BabbaYagga (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes, I will try soaking the leg. No, I do not have any antibiotics at home.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

Above is a listing of vets and there is one in your area, that is Sacramento, don't know how far Rohnert Park is but know a member who swears by the doctor listed there.

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

BTW, I mentioned not getting the area surrounding the sore wet as I wasn't sure whether or not it might be pox. However, pigeonperson is correct that if an abscess of some kind you would need antibiotics and mechanically drain the puss as well.

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Babba,


Could be a foreign object...Birdshot 'pellet' or tip of some Thorn or Twig that got jammed in there and festered...

Set up a good light and see if there is any scab or suggestiojn of an entry point, and if it is 'there' which the pus or other exsuperation is finding its way out.

Can you post some close up images?


Might just be an infected puncture or small laceration too, with no actual object in it...

If you have a Syringe you can use for flushing, something with a soft or blunt 'tip', I would expect it to be allright to flush the heck out of it with tepid Saline Water, or Water-Peroxide mix, and then apply or introduce an antibiotic of some kind...'Nitrofurizone' being my favorite...easy to get as a medicated Salve anywhere Horse supplies are sold, hard to get anymore as a Powder...


Good luck..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------

